

Ask HN: Where to find C++ developers - LordJawsh

Im a front-end/backend web developer myself but Im looking for a C++ developer to help us build something native to run on a board. I know a whole bunch of great web devs but I cant for the life of me find any C++ developers. Any suggestions on a good place to start?
======
CPops
Depending on what you are doing, C might be a better choice than C++ and
finding a good C developer might be easier for you.

------
baltcode
What sort of stuff do you need? A lot of people who started programming before
the Web are used to doing C++ work. There was a thread the other day about C++
dev being as descriptive as a "hammer carpenter". Post the description here.
Many of the people here might be looking for a gig.

~~~
LordJawsh
It involves generating seamless 'channels' from web content and locally stored
content which are tailored to the user's preferences. These 'channels' would
feel the same as network operated channels - A show - then an ad break - then
another show ect.

One of the main reasons people are hesitant to pick up google tv - or any IPTV
for that matter - is the fact that IPTVs are too 'active', when most people
watch TV, they do it almost passively, they flick on the tv and watch whatever
is on. There is an article on crunch gear about this I think.

I have already started building, but since Im new to C++ its out of reach at
the moment

